# Let's see your Shrimp Aquariums!



## TurtleBoyPW5

Just as the title says, post some pictures of your shrimp aquariums. Include tank details. Main idea of this thread is that people looking into creating their own shrimp tank can take a look at yours and what equipment you used.

Thanks, have fun all!

I'll Start...

Inhabitants-
Cherry Red Shrimp, approx 50-70 shrimp
Ramshorn Snails, started with one from a plant I have been removing them and in about 2 months i still have 30-50 of them!:help: 

Plants-
Unknown plant
Java Fern
Java Moss, tied to some natural sea sponges

Equipment-
5.5g all-glass aquarium
Sponge filter, air driven
Stealth heater
Plastic 5.5g hood with 13watt 6500k 
Magnet algae scrapper
Prime water conditioner
Moon Sand substrate

















preggo rcs


----------



## RESGuy

I am loving the tank and this thread :thumbsup:

Fauna-
Ghost Shrimp, Feeder Guppies, a Mosquito Fish, pond snails
Future Fauna-
Will remove Ghost Shrimp, Feeder Guppies, and Mosquito Fish and add 10 RCS.
Possibly some MTS

Flora-
Anarchis, Aponogeton, Java Moss, Whorled Pennywort, Java Fern, algae hihi: )

Equipment/Hardware- (almost same as TurtleBoy)
5.5g All-Glass aquarium
Sponge Filter, air driven
Plastic stock light fixture (From Home-Depot) 18 inch, 15 watt All-Glass Flourecent light
Magnetic Algae Scraper

Substrate/Hardscape-
Bronze Gravel
Large Black rock
Skinny Flat rock
Round Smooth gray rock (like a gray egg)
A white egg like rock

Maintenance Additives-
Prime Water Conditioner
Will have Excel soon

Food-
Ken's Fish Food (thanks Chaznsc)
frozenbarb's food (thanks frozenbarb)
100 % Spirulina Powder (thanks NeonShrimp)
TetraFin Goldfish Flakes


















For more click on the link in my signature for my RCS Tank Journal:icon_wink


----------



## gabeszone247

*1st *tank 90x45x45 ADA, EHEIM 2224 filter and tetra air filter with sponge, ADA glass bettle Co2 diffuser, and bubble counter, 5lb bottle compressed CO2 bottle, Ferts 15 drops of green gain after water change. Lighting Nisso inverter light and 3 ADA 32watt bulbs. Lighting hours 12pm-7pm
*2nd* tank Gex 60x30x30cm 15gal, EHEIM 2213 filter and air filter with sponge, its linked to my 90cm Co2 system generic diffuser. No ferts, Lighting 3 ADA 20watt bulbs, lighting time same as 1st tank.
*3rd* tank 45x45x30 ADA, Filter nisso mini canister, and hang on filter, no ferts, lighting 1 ADA 20 watt bulb.


----------



## Martin Schellinck

Gabe, what type of moss is that in the second tank?


----------



## wood

10 Gallon Shrimp Tank

Inhabitants are many Red Cherry Shrimp and 1 Asian Filter Shrimp.

ADA Aquasoil Amazonia & ADA Bright Sand. One piece of driftwood.

I dose KH2PO4, Flourish Iron and Kent Pro-Plant. DIY C02 with Hagen Ladder. PH 6.5

6500K 2 x 20 watts screw in CF. 14 hours a day. Keeps plants small.​

1. Ammannia gracilis
2. Rotala sp. green
3. Rotala rotundifolia
4. Limnophila aromatica
5. Anubias barteri var. nana
6. Hemianthus callitrichoides
7. Rotala wallichii
8. Hemianthus micranthemoides











As of 2.28.07 :


----------



## Shadow

tank stats:
20G
eco complete subtrate with sand mixed in.
I feed Hikari Tropical Crab Cuisine twice daily
67k Coralife T5 light
I also you a nice hang on filter with sponge on the intake.

Inhabitants:
20+ red cherry shrimp
4 Cajun dwarf crayfish
red and brown ramshorn
MTS

Plants:
taiwan moss
x mas moss
weeping moss
java moss
pellia
riccia
java fern
anubias

Sorry I have no photo's


----------



## RESGuy

Nice tanks all  Gabe is a show off:biggrin: 

P.S. I gave this thread a 5 star rating


----------



## Cydric

I love your tank Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabeszone247

Im sorry I dont mean to show off im just proud to have been able to get these tanks:hihi: . If your married you know how hard is to get the wife to say ok to new tanks. LOL The moss in the second picture I belive its Java moss.


----------



## A Hill

gabeszone247 said:


> Im sorry I dont mean to show off im just proud to have been able to get these tanks:hihi: . If your married you know how hard is to get the wife to say ok to new tanks. LOL The moss in the second picture I belive its Java moss.


Ohh he's just giving you a hard time:hihi: :hihi: .

For the moss It is most likely Taiwan, Christmas, or Spiky<- My bet is that it's spiky. Close up shot Please? 

I'll get some hideous pictures later tonight... But don't try to copy my setup... You will regret it for life:hihi: 

-Andrew


----------



## gabeszone247

I know hes teasing, but im not joking. I really had to beg the wife for the new thanks!:tongue:


----------



## <Frawg>

Beautiful tanks folks. I'm envious.

Untill I move more of my Vivs (I'm reducing), I think I'm going to be a Planted Tank Wannabe.

s


----------



## RESGuy

gabeszone247 said:


> I know hes teasing, but im not joking. I really had to beg the wife for the new thanks!:tongue:


lol Don't worry I'm just jealous:biggrin: But I bet your wife doesn't mind the cash you are getting from those CRS?:icon_wink


----------



## Boz

These are some gorgeous tanks....I wouldn't dare post my piddly little shrimp tank. I am upgrading tomorrow, and I have a question for you shrimp masters that I'll post on the shrimp board. Just wanted to tell you all how beautiful your setups are!


----------



## wood

Cydric said:


> I love your tank Wood. :thumbsup:


Thank you very much. :icon_smil 

-Ryan


----------



## eklikewhoa

RCS tank


----------



## Tainted Glory

AGA 10G 20x10x10

Filtration: Aquaclear 20 w/ pantyhose prefilter
Heater: Ebo Jager 100w
Substrate: Eco Complete
Lighting: 1x15w AGA flourescent

Plants: Wisteria, Anubias sp, Hygro sp, Java Moss
Current Inhabitants: 1x feeder guppy and 3x otos
Future Inhabitants: 14 or so RCS (coming Wednesday)


----------



## ~T~




----------



## eklikewhoa

That's amazing T!!!!!


Tainted Glory, do you know if the pantyhose is enough? I think if the flow is still strong it will suck the shrimp onto the pantyhose and keep them from being able to free themselves.


----------



## ~T~

eklikewhoa said:


> That's amazing T!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tainted Glory, do you know if the pantyhose is enough? I think if the flow is still strong it will suck the shrimp onto the pantyhose and keep them from being able to free themselves.


Thanks, I have actually changed it a bit since that pic but i'll get some new pics when its back looking good.


----------



## gabeszone247

T Wonderful tank!


----------



## wood

Yes wonderful tank ~T~. Very nice subtle aquascape...

-Ryan


----------



## gabeszone247

*wood* Your 10gal looks awesome! Lots of nice plants. Looks like a place I would like to live if I were a shrimp.


----------



## whitepine

link for more  Info


----------



## Javaquatic

This is my new shrimp tank. I shot the photo earlier tonight. The first plants went in 6 weeks ago, the shrimp (about a dozen from beviking from the swap'n'shop section) a month ago. The mature female I received is pregnant and due in about a week, and three immature females are now showing their first saddles. 

Fauna: about a dozen Cherry Shrimp, 2 Apple Snails, and some unplanned inhabitants (pond snails, MTS, planaria, copepods, bryozoa).

Flora: Java Moss, Java Fern 'Windeløv', Anubias nana, Anubias nana petite, dwarf Nymphaea sp., Cryptocoryne wendtii, C. c. balansae, C. beckettii petchii, and bits of Water Sprite, Hygrophila difformis and H. 'Tropic Sunset.'

Gear: 20XH tank, 28W 6700K Corallife CF light, Eheim 2232 filter, Filter-Max III Prefilter, 100W VisiTherm heater, African wood, Flourite and red flint gravel.



Want to play a dumb game? In the photo I found four shrimp: two males and two of the females showing their first saddles. Can you find them?


----------



## xt0rted

Javaquatic said:


> Want to play a dumb game? In the photo I found four shrimp: two males and two of the females showing their first saddles. Can you find them?













I'll take some pictures of mine when I get home from work. It's a 5.5g AGA and is a month or so old.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Good eye Extorted! I saw three of the four, the one at the highest point was not clear to me...


----------



## turbowagon

*here's my 8 gallon Finnex RCS tank*

(pics were taken before shrimp arrived)



















tank specs:
8 gallon Finnex rimless glass tank
24W 7100K CF lighting
AquaClear 20 HOB filter (aka mini)
temp 72° F
pressurized nano CO2 regulator/solenoid (Rex Grigg)
Rhinox 1000 glass diffuser
ADA aqua soil amazonia
ADA powersand special
a piece of old blackwood

lighting/dosing schedule:
9 hour photoperiod
pressurized CO2 at ~1 bubble per second synched 1 hour before lights
60% water change 1X/week
1/16 tsp epsom salt 1X/week
1/16 tsp KNO3 3X/week
~1/64 tsp KH2PO4 3X/week
~1/64 tsp K2SO4 3X/week
1 ml Flouish 3X/week (alternate days)

Plants:
Elatine Triandra
java moss
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. "pink"
Egeria najas
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides

Fauna:
10 black lyretail molly fry
25 RCS


----------



## fresh_lynny

some nice tanks! Thanks all for sharing..
Joe that L madagascaienses sure looks purty in your tank


----------



## turbowagon

I'm Joe, not Paula (turbo*saurus*)
:redface: 

And thanks for the complement... the L. madagascarensis is from you.


----------



## fresh_lynny

I don't know what you are talking about! lol

:iamwithst 

Sorry Joe...I knew it was you...I think I gave you that plant...teee heee


----------



## RESGuy

Very nice tank everyone! ~T~ ... wow your tank is beautiful:icon_surp


----------



## wood

gabeszone247 said:


> *wood* Your 10gal looks awesome! Lots of nice plants. Looks like a place I would like to live if I were a shrimp.


Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it. I actually just posted a better picture of the tank. I am still trying to figure out this DSLR camera. I have figured out how to get my pictures much clearer. Basically I need to read the manual instead of trial -n-error. I can be very lazy sometimes. Although I have always learned better by just making mistakes...

-Ryan


----------



## kunerd

Bump for more pictures :tongue:


----------



## cjyhc4

Beautiful tanks everyone! I'll post an updated pic of mine when it fills in a little more.


----------



## RESGuy

Wow your tank is going to look amazing when all that moss fills in! Great tank man, congrats


----------



## workshopper

Hey!

This is my RCS tank.

Equipment:
Tank - 28l/6g
Lights - 36w Fluorocent
Filter - inside filter
+ one piece of driftwood.

Flora: Eleocharis parvula
Microsorum pteropus ''Philippine''
Microsorum pteropus ''Windelow"
Bacopa australis
Anubias 
Java moss

Fauna: 7 RCS

Plants are covered with algae, because there were fishes who didnt eat all the food and algae came. I used guppies for cycle the tank before i get shrimps. Yesterday I made Java moss wall - i hope it will grow.

Also i have some questions. I have 36w per 6 gallon, is it too much or is it fine ? I had Althernantea reinekii and it leaves wilted - was it caused by too much light ?


----------



## lansen

*54l*


----------



## eklikewhoa

I like the "forest ground" look of your tank lansen!


----------



## lansen

eklikewhoa said:


> I like the "forest ground" look of your tank lansen!


Thanks, i like to keep it natural.


----------



## turbowagon

Here are some shots of my shrimp!


----------



## Ippo456

Real nice pictures turbowagon.
I really want some of these CRS .. but I read that they require pristine water condition.
Maybe in the future ... I'll get those imported Japanese ones.


----------



## absinthe_fi

hi

here are all my shrimp tanks...my 3 smaller tanks are still works in progress. 

18l - no shrimp inhabitants yet..just 3 cardinal tetras for cycling. this will be home to some grade s crs i will be getting (soon)


20l - as with the 18l, no shrimp inhabitants yet...will be home for my grade ss crs


the 3 tanks in the kitchen - from l-r 13l, 20l, 18l. the 13l is home to 5 adult crs (probably b grade) and about 30+ babies


here's a photo i took this evening of 2 crs shrimplets


a photo of crs shrimplets from last week (they have grown a considerable amount!)


54l in the hallway (pretty bad photo - simple tank with just glosso and HC...the java moss and riccia are temporary). home to 6 amanos, 1 tiger


----------



## gabeszone247

*absinthe_fi* WoW you have some nice tanks! I really like the last tank picture with all the glosso.


----------



## RESGuy

Wow you all have great tanks! Lansen I am liking the natural look! Turbowagon, great pictures man!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: And absinthe_fi wow all your tanks are awesome, good job:thumbsup: :icon_eek:


----------



## Solstice

Here are some pics of my 3g CRS tank 

Full tank shot: 










Corner shot (these seem to be all the rage these days): 










Baby CRS shot


----------



## turbowagon

Awesome tank Solstice and congrats on the successful breeding!


----------



## Solstice

Why, thank you, sir!


----------



## RESGuy

Great tank Solstice! The CRS look nice  It sure looks a lot larger than 3g! :icon_eek:


----------



## Blacksunshine

gabeszone247 said:


> If your married you know how hard is to get the wife to say ok to new tanks.


Aint that the truth. Same reason I'm stuck with a 75 gal and not a nice big 300gal.
Heres my RCS/Galaxy tank.









since you cant see them in the main heres a close up.


----------



## RESGuy

Great tank Blacksunshine and your RCS are super red!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

hehe You're stuck with a 75g eh? I wouldn't be complaining if I were you ....


----------



## Blacksunshine

heh yeah I guess I shouldnt complain. its not like I could fit a 300 gallon in my 2nd floor appartment anyways. lol. 
But when we move to a house I already have the go ahead for the beast.


----------



## RESGuy

Blacksunshine said:


> heh yeah I guess I shouldnt complain. its not like I could fit a 300 gallon in my 2nd floor appartment anyways. lol.


 ...
:hihi:


----------



## tundragirl

I'm really jealous. You guys and Gals have some beautiful shrimp tanks. I have a 5 gal that I just started about a month ago with 30-35 cherry shrimp.


----------



## mr.sandman

Here's my two tanks
















A closer look


----------



## stephenk

Eclipse 3
Turface
10+ Cherry shrimp
Corkscrew vals, aponogeton bulbs, banana plant, java moss, cabomba, java fern
1 large, ugly heater


----------



## RESGuy

Nice tanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## lansen

My new 19l with cherry's and boraras micros.


----------



## eklikewhoa

RCS and Boraras Brigittae









Tiger and Boraras Merah









CRS/Bee and Celestial Pearl Danios


----------



## mott

Here is my new 6 gallon shelf tank with about 15-20 rcs.

I love this tank! its a little short height wise but I think trimming will take care of that.


----------



## starrystarstarr

Ohh my i'm going nuts with all this eye candy!! I want to thank you all for sharing such wonderful pics.


----------



## lansen

@eklikewhoa how many gallons is that?


----------



## eklikewhoa

lansen said:


> @eklikewhoa how many gallons is that?


RCS - 2.5g
Tiger - ~5g
CRS/Bee - 30g


----------



## snoopdoug1

Wow - nice tanks. I'm jealous


----------



## Chucknorris

*My dudes home*


----------



## frozenbarb

nice tanks everyone, chuck cant wait too see the shrimps make babies, it would make looks like christmas 

mines still looks like crap.. wait til i got my 10k bulbs hahah


----------



## Chucknorris

*babies*

Yea that is kinda an old pic, whenever I feed them 100s come out to feed, it is unreal and kind of horror movie esque. Especially when all the snails unearth themselves to feed at the same time. I think most of my stock started from one pregnant mother, grossly inbreading as possible. Now I have about 500 maybe 400 because I sold about 100 to a pet store.

And for some reason all of my glosso died but all the other plants are doing amazing. Seems like it was eaten or something.


----------



## RESGuy

Great tanks everyone! Truly amazing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Color Me Blue

My Shrimp Tank : 55G
(It's a little messy, but it's in the growing out stage. LOL The shrimp enjoy their home.  )


----------



## eklikewhoa

Chucknorris said:


>


Loving the Riccia tree!


----------



## gabeszone247

Updated pictures.


----------



## gabeszone247




----------



## gabeszone247




----------



## gabeszone247




----------



## snoopdoug1

What is the black thing in the last pic Gabe? Also, do you have your tank specs(size/substrate/filtration/etc) posted somewhere?

Those tanks are sweet!


----------



## gabeszone247

My tank specs are on the first page. Thats black charcoal Bamboo with moss on top. It provides shelter and helps with the water, and provides a breeding ground for healthy bacteria to thrive in.


----------



## ToYoTa




----------



## rodney

Beatiful tanks everyone!

Hey gabeszone247 , which plant is that red one in your first tank picture?


----------



## gabeszone247

The red plant I think you are talking about is a Tiger Lotus.


----------



## RESGuy

Nice updated pictures Gabe  I guess I should update too.

Newest pictures I have:


----------



## eklikewhoa

My RCS put a down payment on 2 new homes.... 

5.5g AGA
custom hood with 14w t8 18w CF 
aquasoil/powersand
"iwagumi" scape with seiryu stones
will be using HC, E.Tenellus "micro" and E.Parvulus









The second home will be a 5.5g with 3xmas moss walls with similar hood.


----------



## Color Me Blue

eklikewhoa: Nice rock placement and the coloring is very flattering to the substrate. Can't wait to see it planted too!  roud:


----------



## knuggs

Awesome tanks! Heres my first shrimp started it yesterday.

10 G w/ Incandascent hood with 2 Flourestant 15 watt bullb
DIY CO2
Eco-complete
HOB Filter


----------



## HEINEKEN357

*Heres my shrimp tank 10g 60watt, pressurized co2, 60+ cherrys*


----------



## kzr750r1

There are some seriously nice tanks on this thread. Keep up the good work ya'll.


----------



## Color Me Blue

HEINEKEN357: That's one special 10G! Very nice!  I love the downoi!  Is that EC you are using for your substrate?


----------



## knuggs

yeah heineken nice downoi! How long did they take them to get that big?


----------



## guitardude9187

10 gal and two 26w spiral bulb, no fert, no co2








just took it today. algae patch was due to tank being next to window but it was just moved to the basement yesterday for the summer.


----------



## HEINEKEN357

Color Me Blue said:


> HEINEKEN357: That's one special 10G! Very nice!  I love the downoi!  Is that EC you are using for your substrate?


thaxs  You are correct its eco complete. knuggs the downoi been in there for about 4months i just keep cuttin them and replanting, i just changed back to eco from Fluorite and they are growin a lot fast now.


----------



## toshi

Just started 1-2 weeks ago.










Can anyone ID the middle stem plants or the plants in the rear left for me?


----------



## RESGuy

Very nice tanks all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cjyhc4

2.5g










5g










10g


----------



## RESGuy

Great tanks CJ


----------



## iek

Thanks for sharing all these nice tanks!
Mine is not so wonderful - 5 galon:
no filtration
no artificial light ( only sun light)
no CO2
plain gravel
There are only 5-6 RCS.


----------



## Color Me Blue

iek: That's a great looking tank! A la naturale!


----------



## Matteo_Italy

my shrimp-o-drome...

A 120 cm tank divided into 4 little tanks ofr 25 liter each...Inhabitants: white pearl, blue pearl, tiger orange eyes/blue, red cherry, hummel...
The white pearl picture is missing, the one in the photo is a blue pearl...

*Panoramica:*



*Blu Pearl:*


*Red Cherry:*


*Tiger blu/orange eyes:*


*White pearl/hummel*











enjoy!!!


----------



## absinthe_fi

wow! matteo, that's a really awesome tank....


----------



## RESGuy

Indeed great tank Matteo! I like the idea, it's a space and money saver 

Nice tank iek! Pretty nice plants for such low-tech


----------



## Color Me Blue

That's a nice way to have "species only" tanks and all be handy right in front of you. Great Job!roud:


----------



## GlitcH

Holy crap people!
Great Tanks!

Shrimp tanks are becoming pretty popular these days.

Out of the lot....my fav is Gabes:









Great scape there Gabe.

I'll post mine up in a few mins.


----------



## GlitcH

Like I promised. 






















































































































I've got a T-5 36" 55w strip running 10 hours a day.
No CO2 or Ferts.
Eheim 2215 canister with P. Hose on the intake.
Eco complete sub.

The cherries have taken over for now but the goal on this tank is to sell off the cherries and let the CRS come into their own.


----------



## RESGuy

Wow amazing tank their glitch and nice house too XD Those cherries look really nice good luck selling them


----------



## gabeszone247

Glitch thats a great looking tank! Love the color of your Cherry Shrimp!


----------



## wood

GlitcH said:


> The cherries have taken over for now but the goal on this tank is to sell off the cherries and let the CRS come into their own.


Great tank and superb colored RCS. You better start selling those cherries because you definitely have an infestation  There are babies all over the place in there. Start selling now or you will never get rid of them 

I just sold over 100 this past week from my 10 gallon and couldn't believe how many were still in there. Those things are all over the place. They are like locusts. 

-Ryan


----------



## wood

toshi said:


> Just started 1-2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID the middle stem plants or the plants in the rear left for me?


The middle stem plant is definitely a Rotala. I want to say that its Rotala rotundifolia. However it could also be Rotala magenta. Take a better picture of it without the haze and I can tell you for sure.


----------



## Color Me Blue

Nice tank! I see TONS of babies in that tank!!!  

Is that a lone CRS? Anymore hanging in that tank?


----------



## GlitcH

Thx for the compliments everyone.

Ryan: I have been selling them for a while now on ebay. I don't think I've even put a dent in them though. 

Christin: I treated myself to 10 S+ CRS a couple months ago and I just recently started seeing babies. I'll see if I can get some shots of them tonight. But my camera isn't that great for such small subjects. Unless they come right up to the glass I will not be able to get very good shots.


----------



## gabeszone247

Heres a picture of my new set up in my old 45cmx30x40cm ADA tank that im breeding Minami shrimp in.














I wanted to also share this picture of a CRS from a new Japanese magazine I bought a few days ago. Its called The Golden Eye Blue


----------



## Color Me Blue

OMG Gabe!! Is that Golden Eye Blue CRS for real??? More info please!!


----------



## gabeszone247

I got a magazine stating its a CRS that came from Germany. The Japanese say its true, but I'm still trying to find out more information.


----------



## Color Me Blue

It looks amazing!! The colors look so outrageous! Love it! LOL


----------



## RESGuy

Nice new tank Gabe  And wow that's a creepy but awesome looking CRS!! I hope it breeds true and isn't another dyed shrimp ....

And Glitch, have you tried selling your RCS on here, APC, and Planet Inverts. Even Aquabid is better then Ebay IMO


----------



## wood

gabeszone247 said:


> I wanted to also share this picture of a CRS from a new Japanese magazine I bought a few days ago. Its called The Golden Eye Blue


It could perhaps be a Blue Tiger + CRS hybrid.... It would be interesting to see if it breeds true....


-Ryan


----------



## AxolotlFarmer

Gabe, nice settup and your brown shrimp is amazing.

I think the blue shrimp is hideous, but to each their own. I am 99% sure it is dyed/something added.


----------



## Matteo_Italy

hi, this is the red crystal grade B and bee tank...It's a 60 cm long....


----------



## supaflyz

wow that black shrimp looks amazing.


----------



## Color Me Blue

Nice Matteo! The tank looks very nice. I bet the shrimp are loving it!


----------



## yoko

gabeszone247 said:


>


I love these pics... they are all over the place. Makes me smile :biggrin:


----------



## tritan

HEINEKEN357 said:


> *Heres my shrimp tank 10g 60watt, pressurized co2, 60+ cherrys*


what is the plant in the foreground?


----------



## tritan

yoko said:


> I love these pics... they are all over the place. Makes me smile :biggrin:



Alot of you guys have these sponges on your intakes of your filters? What are they? Who makes them and how do they work? I have an aquaclear mini i would like to use on my 10 gallon would that work ? Can I get a sponge for it?


----------



## gabeszone247

The sponge helps keep your little shrimp from getting sucked into the filter, and stores bacteria for you shrimp.


----------



## RESGuy

tritan said:


> Alot of you guys have these sponges on your intakes of your filters? What are they? Who makes them and how do they work? I have an aquaclear mini i would like to use on my 10 gallon would that work ? Can I get a sponge for it?


Yeah what Gabe said  And umm yeah I am pretty sure AC sells pre-filters (the little sponge in the intake).


----------



## tritan

i haven't been able to find any of them.


----------



## Color Me Blue

I use the AquaClear 20 (which I believe is the mini version your are talking about) on my 10G and the prefilter here http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4609&N=2004+113040 (CD-517670 Pre-filter Sponge -2 pk) fits perfectly. It's not too snug and it's not loose. :smile:


----------



## Hydro

Here's my 10g red cherry shrimp tank.


----------



## Owen Stubbs

tritan said:


> i haven't been able to find any of them.


Another pre-filter option: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html


----------



## tritan

Owen Stubbs said:


> Another pre-filter option: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html


will this attach to a mini AQ?


----------



## FobbyBobby

tritan said:


> will this attach to a mini AQ?


Yup! It will!


----------



## Owen Stubbs

tritan said:


> will this attach to a mini AQ?


I have it attached to a Penguin mini. Comes with several different diameter fittings. Since the price was so cheap, and shipping did not increase, I bought 2 at the same time just in case I ever wanted to set up a second tank, or needed a replacement for some reason.


----------



## tritan

Here is a nice shrimp tank at my local FS www.aquariumservices.us 

He had a guy come in and buy the whole setup shrimp included. Moss balls work great look at all of them the love to pick at the Moss balls.


----------



## RESGuy

Hyrdo, great tank those Java Ferns look really healthy  
Tritan, that's a nice tank I totally want a Marimoball ....


----------



## HEINEKEN357

tritan you talkin about the downoi in the front of the tank? An the sponges you can get off ebay or you can make your own like i did. All you need is a sponge from a filter media, just cut to your intake size place inside or over the filter what ever way you like.


----------



## tritan

HEINEKEN357 said:


> tritan you talkin about the downoi in the front of the tank? An the sponges you can get off ebay or you can make your own like i did. All you need is a sponge from a filter media, just cut to your intake size place inside or over the filter what ever way you like.


downoi is the moss ball? He just calls it moss ball for lamans terms.


----------



## frozenbarb

huh im confused, downoi is a another plant, you got marimo balls


----------



## tritan

frozenbarb said:


> huh im confused, downoi is a another plant, you got marimo balls


moss balls works for me. :icon_lol:


----------



## lansen

*Update.*









19l RCS tank.


----------



## absinthe_fi

vackert!


----------



## lansen

absinthe_fi said:


> vackert!


Kitos!, och mysigt.
I like the natural look.


----------



## ToYoTa

started a 30 gallon today


----------



## Cydric

Here's a picture of my 29g shrimp haven.


----------



## Haeun

I never could bring myself to put shrimps in anything larger than a 5g, 10g at max. I feel that I would loose my shrimp in tanks too big!

I believe in nano tanks instead.


----------



## dwaffer

*You did say pictures of shrimp tankS right.*

Some of my tanks, mind the mess please as I kicked the cleaning lady out a few weeks ago:



















Just got another 55g testing for leeks, so far so good.









Some of my shrimps:





































My plants and layouts are nothing fancy so far as I am just starting to get into HO lighting and Co2. I'd near kill for some Aquasoil right now. Cant seem to find any in my part of the world.


----------



## tritan

dwaffer said:


> Some of my tanks, mind the mess please as I kicked the cleaning lady out a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got another 55g testing for leeks, so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my shrimps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plants and layouts are nothing fancy so far as I am just starting to get into HO lighting and Co2. I'd near kill for some Aquasoil right now. Cant seem to find any in my part of the world.



you have alot of tanks are they in your living room or a fish room.:biggrin:


----------



## ToYoTa

I LOVE IT dWaffer... and i have three 9Liter bags and 1 3liter bag of amozonian regular laying around:smile:


----------



## cjyhc4

tritan said:


> you have alot of tanks are they in your living room or a fish room.:biggrin:


Looks like his couch/futon is in his fish room, hehe! My apt looks the same way


----------



## Yzmxer99

I only have an emocon for that one dwarfer:
:eek5:


----------



## mr.sandman

Oh my god dwaffer you are the guy with the website that is selling shrimp in Canada. I recognize the pics you have here.


----------



## dwaffer

:smile: 

Thats me Mr Sandman.

ToYoTa the shipping costs to get the AS 2 me is very steep. I'm going to layer that new 55g with peat then flora base. One day I will splurge for some AS and help buy a new truck for UPS. After all its an excuse for another tank. :icon_smil 

Thanks.


----------



## ToYoTa

I broke out and bought 5 nine liter bags with 2 three liter bags. I only used 2 nines so far. Lifetime supply i guess.


----------



## dwaffer

I have found a supplier for ADA close to me.
Finnaly got some going.
Thanks though.


----------



## i shrimp

Hi all, I m new here. By the way I m fm singapore. I see that u guys have nice tank set up. I have a 2 ft tank myself. I keep CRSs and Cherry in it. Hope that we can exchange idea here. Once again, nice tanks guys.........


----------



## ToYoTa

Big ups ^^


----------



## ringram

*my RCS tank*

Here's my shrimp tank (25g tall). I started with about 10-15 a few months ago and now have 70-80 easily, not including the babies I saw being born a couple days ago ---- from TWO shrimp at the same time! I called my wife over to make sure my eyes weren't being deceiving. They were upside down on a piece of wood. There were two other big red females next to them, so it may have been 4 giving birth. lol.

This tank has no pressurized Co2 (I toss in a little Fluorish Excel once in a while). Lighting is a single 55w bulb for ~ 10 hrs/d.

Here's the tank:









Here's a close-up of some of the shrimp, after dropping a Hikari algae tab in there (they LOVE those):









-Ryan


----------



## dwaffer

Very nice tank ringram. :icon_smil


----------



## supaflyz

These are in my community tank right now. Didnt take any picture of the breeder tank. I will sometime.


----------



## budd

very koool looks nice too


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Reviving the thread  Any more shrimp tanks?


----------



## vibes_jedi99

Ok! here this is mine.

*SETUP:* 2 years old
*VOLUME:* 5 gal. 
*SUBSTRATE:* Miracle grow potting soil top with aquarium gravel
*PH:* 7.2 
*TEMPERATURE:*75 F
*WATER CHANGE:* once a week 1/2 tank of water
*ILLUMINATION:* 13Wx2 
*ILLUMINATION TIME:* 10 hours/day
*CO2 SUPPLY:* none
*FERTILIZER:* none
*FILTER SYSTEM:* HOB Tetra whisper
*FISH:* 2 Otocinclus
*SHRIMP:* about 15 RCS
*SNAIL:* MTS, Ram's horn 
*PLANTS:* Rotala rotundifolia, Echinodorus tellenus, Aponogenton, Nymphaea lotus, Egeria densa, Bacopa monnieri, Hornwart, Hemianthus micrantemoides.
And Algae.


----------



## SearunSimpson

I've noticed alot of you guys have nano tanks that have rcs in it. I do not have a big tank that has shrimp in it (I don't even have a big tank), but those that have them in the nanos, do you still get them to breed?
I have 10 in a 5.5 and they never breed. 
Wood- does frequent w/c help with breeding? I have been doing the 25% once a week and I ain't got no shrimpets.
I'll post pics when I can get my camera back from my friend.


----------



## HiroPro

Here are a few pics of my shrimp tank. Enjoy! 

*Stats*

Tank: 15G
Lighting: 65W PC 6,700k/10,000k
Filter: Toms Mini-Canister
CO2: Pressurized
Substrate: Ecco

*Occupants*

 30 RCS
 8 Amano
 2 Ottos

The Tank:









Preg RCS:









Daddy?









Preg Amano:


----------



## vibes_jedi99

Nice tank HiroPro.


----------



## mpodolan

I'm glad you revived this thread. Nice tanks everyone. Here's my shrimp tank. It's kinda grown over on the left side (you can't even see the driftwood because the Christmas moss grew right over it), but the shrimp seem to love it. I'll do a trim and probably sell some of the excess moss soon.

10 gallon
36W AH Supply light
Penn Plax Cascade 500 canister filter
Flourite substrate
Pressurized CO2 (Rexulator and DIY reactor)

Flora:
Christmas Moss on driftwood (left side)
Taiwan Moss wall(still filling in)
riccia fluitans (on rock)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

Fauna:
2 Juvenile White cloud minnows (planning to move them soon)
RCS (I don't even bother to count)
6 Green shrimp
5 CRS (I was told they are A grade, but I'm not really sure exactly)
1 Black Diamond
Various snails (ramshorn asolene spixi)

Here are some photos. Any comments and criticisms are very welcome. Thanks for looking!










Greens

















RCS

















CRS


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

I LOVE those green shrimp! All your shrimp look so happy and I love the moss.


----------



## mpodolan

Thanks! I just got the greens from another member here. He was kind enough to send me six, two of which were berried, so I should have some more pretty soon. The moss has just taken off, which I don't mind, because the shrimp do seem to love it


----------



## shaobo

Just saw this thread  thanks for all sharing their tanks for everyone to enjoy~~ they are all very inspirational 

Here is some shots of my 20 gallon long RCS + a few Bumble Bee tank


----------



## southerndesert

Here is one of my tanks, RCS only (some snails) 20 gallon long, sponge filter as well as in tank filter (with nylon stocking pre-filter)


----------



## Spacefly

Heres my setup, its a 10 gallon.




























and now the feeding Freny!









They seem to like my homemade shrimp cookies


















and a Berried RCS


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Nice anacharis and swords  What's the fluffy mass of moss? Great looking tank


----------



## Spacefly

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Nice anacharis and swords  What's the fluffy mass of moss? Great looking tank


hehe,and the glosso. Thanks again for the plants!:smile: 
The one in the middle or one on the left? one in middle is Java moss that Ive grown on some lava rock, its alot smaller now, had to be trimmed back alot, and the one on the left is a marimo ball. 

Shrimp love to pick at it,although they pretty much pick at everything.


----------



## fishymatty

This picture was taken about 3 weeks ago and the moss wall on the back is almost full. Its no where near as thick as the side wall but its filling in quickly. 
This is a low tech tank that gets nothing but lots of light and clean water. 6.5 wpg to be exact. I had a hair algae problem but less then a week of excel and its been gone for months. I love low tech!!!!
10g shrimp tank


----------



## eon17

wow i like yur moss wall is is very nice on the side


----------



## knuggs

My 10gal RCS tank grown out.





More pics in links on my signature below.


----------



## gabeszone247

Hello,

Its been a while since I posted. I built a new room for shrimp breeding and would like to share the first 4 tanks that I set up for now. The shrimp in these four tanks are Mosuras, Hinomaru, Blue tigers, and the very rare Black tigers. 

All tanks are 60cm in lenth, and are cooled with chillers at 24c. I use Wabi Kusa, and other plants.


----------



## kzr750r1

Nice setup Gabe. Is the shrimp picture one of the elusive black tigers? Any more shots of these?

I may have finally turned the 55 into a cherry farm... No more big predators and the underworld is getting fed with some home made supplements.


----------



## gabeszone247

Yes, this is the very rare black tiger shrimp, and very hard to get. I'm breeding them at the moment, and its been a challenge! I will post some more pics tonight.


----------



## gabeszone247

Here are pics of the black tigers in one of my tanks. Please enjoy!!


----------



## gabeszone247




----------



## bsmith

those black tigers are awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## kzr750r1

Thanks for the added pics gabe.


----------



## tritan

What is that bush plant in the right side, it seems to be exploding out like a firework. I love it!





shaobo said:


> Just saw this thread  thanks for all sharing their tanks for everyone to enjoy~~ they are all very inspirational
> 
> Here is some shots of my 20 gallon long RCS + a few Bumble Bee tank


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

My guess is blyxa. It is very cool-looking


----------



## gabeszone247

Heres a picture of some of my Hinos eating in the 60cm tank.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Holy moly! $$$$$$$$$! They're beautiful.


----------



## shaobo

tritan said:


> What is that bush plant in the right side, it seems to be exploding out like a firework. I love it!


 
Yes, they are Blyxa Japonica 










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/53209-just-another-20-gallon-long-little.html


----------



## Fugu

Do you accept souls Gabe? I will trade you for you tanks........


----------



## southerndesert

There appears to be a pure white one on the lower right....Those are some VERY beautiful shrimp!

Bill


----------



## tritan

shaobo said:


> Yes, they are Blyxa Japonica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/53209-just-another-20-gallon-long-little.html


Any chance of sharing?


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Well, here's my shrimp tank as of today. It's been put to shame by everyone's here. Very nice tanks .

10 gallon RCS tank









Close up









My favorite female RCS









Feeding time!


----------



## samw

2.5G Tank
18W Current USA Satellite w/ 10000K/6700K daylight lamp and moonlight
Red Sea HOB filter
Elite 25W heater
Florabase substrate


----------



## macguy815

Wow all of these tanks make me extremely jealous 

I've always been into gardening, but these tanks make me realize just how much I can blend that hobby with my aquariums.


----------



## jrh




----------



## spypet

I just won the P&S autofocus camera lottery today,
and got a respectable close up shot of my Cherry's;


----------



## bsmith

nice and red spy, nice and red.


----------



## fishaquarium

you guys got some great shirmp in there, i'm going to begin my shrimp tank journey with a rimless setup soon enough  

Hey shaobo, how long you been growing that b. japonica.. i got a bunch in my tank but i'm guessing it takes months to fill out like that


----------



## dekstr

Here's some beginner pictures of the first invertebrates I ever got, they're red cherry shrimp.



































Plus a video of some of them cause I was so bored one day.


----------



## ovenmit331

i've got a pretty good little reproducing population of RCS in a 10g tank with 8 neons.

i'm getting a 10" cube on friday and i think it's gonna be strictly an RCS tank. maybe an otto... when it's up and running i'll throw a picture up!


----------



## lester

where do you folks get those rounded sponges for the filter intakes? I have some berried shrimp and I just might need one!


----------



## Zezmo

Here are a few shots of the shrimp tank I set up in my office:


































































































































Shrimp:
Neocaridina heteropoda (various colors)
Caridina cf. cantonensis
Caridina multidentata

Fish:
Danio rerio
Corydoras pygmaeus
Ancistrus sp. "Bushy Nosed"
Pangio cf. kuhli

Plants: 
Crytpocoryne parva 
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis 
Alternanthera reinekii
Blyxa japonica
Phylanthis fluitans 

Hardware: 
ADA 60p "mist" 
Satellite Dual 24" (2x65w-1 dual daylight, 1 dual actinic) 
Aqua Soil - Amazonia (12 liters) - Normal 
Power Sand Special-S (2 liters) 
Natural "local" Volcanic Rocks 
Hydor ETH 201 In-Line Heater-200 W 
Eheim Ecco Comfort Canister Filter- 2234 
Smith CO2/Argon regulator 
5lb CO2 Bottle 
STC Needle Valve 
Generic Glass Diffusor w/ built in bubble counter 
Digital Timer


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Zezmo - LOVE that parva foreground! Great looking little shrimp tank!


----------



## eon17

looks good untill the cherry start interbreeding....


----------



## Zezmo

Thanks Jen, I am a fan of parva too. It may take a while to fill in completely. But, in the long run you can't beat it for a low maintenance foreground. BTW, all the Cryptocorynes came from Lowcoaster, a great source for plants. ;-)



> looks good until the cherry start interbreeding....


The Neocaridina heteropoda (Cherry) are long past interbreeding. My population has been producing from Red to Black, with clear, brown, gray, and yellow in between for over 2 years. I still get real nice reds like that female in the pic. But overall, most of my shrimp are some other color. The "cherries" in this tank are all from a 29g tank I have at home that is my shrimp only tank. It started with 25 red females, 5 wild males. Someday I may get motivated to selective breed for one color or another, but for now I still enjoy the variety.


----------



## bsmith

i have c parva in a 29g i got from charlie about 4-5 months ago and i dont think it has grown a new leaf yet! :hihi: it wont die or grow, i thing im going to put it in my office tank too as it has more light and i think that is the real issue.

your tank is beautiful btw.


----------



## ovenmit331

here's the 10" cube i just set up. no shrimp yet. gotta figure out where to put the betta.









last night JUST after set up.









after 20 min of filtering









this morning


----------



## zeon

I am not sure but think this is my first post. I really like this forum. Great pics all you guys. I love them. This is a pic of my ghosties in my 6 gallon planted tank. My first shrimp ever. They seem to be loving it and getting fat and happy. Enjoy!


----------



## dekstr

lester said:


> where do you folks get those rounded sponges for the filter intakes? I have some berried shrimp and I just might need one!


I bought a square piece of foam from the LFS. I guess you can cut with scissors to make it look rounded.


----------



## zeon

:fish: never mind. I read posts to get my answer.


----------



## fishscale

Wow, some really nice tanks here. Gabe, your tank is worth more than my car, I think. Very nice, how many did you start with, and how long did it take to get that many? I have a 10g filled with RCS from 30 originals from 2 different stocks. It is, however, very ugly. There was a point in time when it was scaped, but remember that it has been moved from my old house to a friend's house to my new apartment, so the plants were disturbed and the scape sloshed around. I am thinking about changing my 2 10gs over to a 20L, so it might look good again some day. Anyway:


Some nice GSA on the tank:










As you can tell, it's feeding time, and the snails are hungry:










The best close(ish)up out of 15 shots from my crappy P&S:










A fuzzy pic of one of the otos that shares the tank with my shrimp:










Tank could use a good cleaning, maybe some razor scraping, and a gravel vac for the insane duckweed. Still trying to figure out how to suck the duckweed out without getting a ton of baby shrimp.


----------



## ikuzo

bsmith782
i read that c parva is difficult but i didn't know it's THAT difficult. i have some coming and i hope it won't die in my tank.

fishcale
that's a lot of cherries and ramshorn


----------



## fishscale

I have a ton of ramshorns and those sideways ramshorns in my fry tank. When my 55 emersed tank is ready to be submerged...I'm getting a dwarf puffer.


----------



## ovenmit331

fishscale said:


> I have a ton of ramshorns and those sideways ramshorns in my fry tank. When my 55 emersed tank is ready to be submerged...I'm getting a dwarf puffer.


i remember reading that "sideways" ramshorns are bad for a planted tank or something...

found it. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...on/55217-ramshorn-snails-sideways-shells.html


----------



## bsmith

its not difficult, it just grows slower then any plant i have ever had.


----------



## Zezmo

Unlike most crypts, C parva, prefers higher light. It takes a while for it to settle its roots in, then it grows at a reasonable rate. In another tank, I started with about 5 plants, they grew to over 100 (when I pulled them all up) in less than a year.

Fishscale, is that just white gravel, or something "special" for the shrimp?


----------



## bsmith

im going to put mine in my nano for sure then, thanks for the info.


----------



## spypet

and again the autofocus Gods smile on my P&S 3mp camera; this 2cm she is on a shrimp's moss favorite - F.Fontanus


----------



## southerndesert

Very nice photo!


----------



## AndrewH

I guess I'll add my Red Cherry Shrimp tank... 










10 gallon, HOB with sponge over intake, Crappy Heater.

Duel 13w CF - 12 hours per day
Eco-Complete
Chain swords

Of course the tank doesn't look anything like this now. I took out all the slate so to free up more plant room and added lots of Jave Ferns, Java Moss, Guppy Grass, and some other plants.






Here's the new shrimp house Santa brought me this year! I hope to have it setup some time after the first of the year.

Specs:
48"L x 12.25"W x 13"H (33 gallons - same foot print as a 55, but shorter)
Rena XP1
Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater 200 Watt - 1/2 inch 
Not sure about lighting (Currently - Single T5HO in pic #2 below)
Pressurized CO2


























Hind sight being 20/20, I would have done the holes a little different, but it should still work out .






Here's the plan for a future/or the next shrimp tank...


----------



## retoid

wow, some amazing tanks guys!


----------



## mott

My new tank set up 1 month ago.


----------



## jinx©

Very cool tanks.

Thats a great pic spypet.

Mott, what kind of stone is that in your pics? Looks great.


----------



## mott

Those are Seiryu Stones from Japan.


----------



## OhioDave

tha is an awesome pic


----------



## mr.sandman

Andrew H that tank is definitely perfect for shrimps.


----------



## AndrewH

, shrimp were in mind when I had it built, but I didn't plan out the holes but it should still work


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Very nice tanks 

Great pic, spypet!


----------



## bsmith

heres my shrimps diggs.

ada mini-m









eclipse 12


----------



## southerndesert

Here is a look at 6 of my tanks and there is another 20 long out of site with my cherry colony in it.










Cheers, Bill


----------



## waterfaller1

2 X 10" Cubes


----------



## kzr750r1

Nice cubes. What is the lamp used and fert regime? Looks like a good mix of plant types in such small tanks. The hard scape is well done.


----------



## waterfaller1

Specs:
2 X 10" cube= 4.3 gal{about 4 gal w/ displacement}
Red Sea Nano filters
24" 2X 24 wt T-5 Nova Extreme
tanks get a few hours of morning sun
Substrate~ generic peat & compost potting soil, covered with fine black gravel & white sand
RO water is used in both
Tanks are dosed w/ Seachem products according to their chart
My amounts per my calculation are:
Excel-1.5 ml
Iron-.4 ml
Flourish Comp. -.1 ml
Nitrogen-.25 ml
potassium-.5 ml
phosphorous-1 ml
{Though lately I have been using Excel only}


Tank on left~
ludwigia repens
needle leaf ludwigia
pennywort
dwarf sag
HC
dwarf hair grass
Christmas & Taiwan moss
rotala indica 
narrow leaf chain sword 
1 dwarf puffer
2 orange shrimp

Tank on right~
Anubias nana petite
crinum calimistratum
rotala indica 
narrow leaf chain sword
dwarf hair grass
glossostigma
giant baby tears
marimo ball
anubias afzelii
red crypt
needle leaf ludwigia
tiny piece of pelia
dwarf hair grass
1 spixi snail
soon to have 10 CRS S+ {from Wood}



Thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## typically

woods shrimp are awesome! i got 10 or so from him last year i now have like 70+. i just started up another shrimp tank, 10 gallon hex  i haven't taken pics of my 10 gallon in a while maybe i'll take pics of it tonight =]

great tanks everyone!


----------



## waterfaller1

I can't wait! We are having to put the shipment on hold..even though he is in Fl & so am I. It's freezing here!:icon_eek:


----------



## spypet

I noticed most of my shrimp were
off the gravel floor even though
there was food there, and found
them near the tank top of my lava
rock wall, and floating cork wood.
there is nothing on the floor that
threatens them, so clearly this is
where they like to socialize now 

_the Secret Life of Shrimp at Night._


----------



## A Hill

Here are some of my 10g.

From this day of setup


















To this a few months later









To this a few weeks ago.









http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/Fish_Newb/10g/?action=view&current=DSC00984.jpg

See Ya around!










-Andrew


----------



## lemuj

gabeszone247 said:


>



Very nice set-up Gabe....this has been my inspiration to set-up a shrimp/moss tank.

Can someone please tell me what kind/type(brand) of sponge he was using here as his pre-filter? I just got me a used eheim 2213 that i plan on using on my 10G shrimp tank...


----------



## lemuj

gabeszone247 said:


> Updated pictures.



This is my favourite out of the bunch....i so want to know what brand of prefilter you're using....


----------



## xt0rted

lemuj said:


> This is my favourite out of the bunch....i so want to know what brand of prefilter you're using....


I could be wrong but I believe those are just sponge filters


----------



## gabeszone247

Yes, its a sponge filter made by tetra. Thanks for your comments lemuj. Te regular fitler fot this is a Eheim 2224.


----------



## Chucknorris

*Overgrown moss haven*

Sorry about the crappy pictures but this thing is way overgrown with moss. Have a ton of CRS in there with a bunch of babies and lots of RCS. I am about to put together another aquarium so it can house higher grade CRS and I can try my hand at selective breeding.

20gal long, lots of moss, some hc, crypt wenditi and few others, soil master select




























This is a picture before the moss took a strangle hold


----------



## A Hill

Nice tank! I really like lots of moss in my tanks.

The grades you have look really low! Maybe some full reds even? If so I might want some later this year:thumbsup: ( I'm thinking about trying my goal of a solid red/black shrimp so I'll need some good quality E grades :hihi: :help: )

Nice tank though.

-Andrew


----------



## Chucknorris

Thanks

Yea my highest grade is probably A ranging to some solid reds. Maybe I should selective breed for all red haha.

Once gabe has some higher grades available for sale and the weather warms up I will start my quest.


----------



## Chucknorris

*some of the inhabitants*


----------



## dr.tran

wow ur RCS are beautiful


----------



## Chucknorris

Thanks! If i could only get a picture of this other one . . . it is ridiculous how red it is.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Chuck, I know I've been looking at too many lolcats when I see those shrimp and the first thing I think is "NOM NOM NOM" :hihi:


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

In fact... 










WHY am I so amused by this? Forgive me guys... :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Having cats, I find the nom nom nom thing very funny :hihi:

Minami tank


----------



## fishscale

How did you get your RCS to spread out for the picture? When I feed, it looks like a ball of worms.


----------



## Chucknorris

Sent them off for a month to Cesar the shrimp whisperer.


----------



## shaobo

tritan said:


> Any chance of sharing?


Are you talking about sharing more pix? Here you go~~


----------



## waterfaller1

Chucknorris said:


> [


What kind of shrimp are these with so much red, and just a little white? Sweet pics shaobo.


----------



## southerndesert

Low grade CRS.... And they are very nice looking shrimp.

Bill


----------



## fishscale

shaobo said:


>


What kind of plant is this? It looks like one I see for sale a lot by aquaticmagic. I am never sure if it is aquatic, and I am afraid to buy it. What are your experiences?


----------



## Vonzorfox

Here are some of mine...


----------



## fishscale

Chucknorris said:


> Sent them off for a month to Cesar the shrimp whisperer.


I'm not being aggressive, I'm just being dawminant. Tsssst.


----------



## shaobo

fishscale said:


> What kind of plant is this? It looks like one I see for sale a lot by aquaticmagic. I am never sure if it is aquatic, and I am afraid to buy it. What are your experiences?


Are you talking about the Star Moss thing they have?? I didn't get mine from them,so I can't tell you if it's the same plant, but they certainly looks very similar~ I am pretty sure the kind I got is the aquatic type, as it's doing pretty good after a few weeks. Right now I am keeping it in the low light corner, & it's growing in a very slow rate.... but my shrimps sure loved it!!!:smile:


----------



## tritan

shaobo said:


> Are you talking about sharing more pix? Here you go~~


plants silly . Where do I get some of those shirimp?


----------



## shaobo

tritan said:


> plants silly . Where do I get some of those shirimp?


I've got some from a friend, and some from Taiwan


----------



## kvntran

Wow great looking tanks.

Here's my 10 gallon shrimp tank. 28W, AquaClear 30, no co2, no ferts, plain gravel.

around 30 cherries, 10 crystal red, and some snails.

HC, anacharis, baby tear, fissidens, taiwan moss, flame moss, weeping moss, anubia nana, crypto, pellia, java fern, ...and algae.


----------



## frozenbarb

You could get those CRS everywhere. They are like $20-30 each. Search CRS in the swap and shop you'll see alot of members selling them.


----------



## fishscale

I wouldn't say EVERYWHERE, but you can certainly find them. Higher grades cost more.


----------



## GCD

Newly set up this past weekend with a "well" cycled sponge filter and some extra plants. 8+ Cherry's seem to be happy :wink: . 18 gallon, DIY light 36 watt spiral 6500K with Mylar reflector , no CO2 or fert schedule at this point.
Thanks all for your info.
Keep smiling GCD


----------



## shaobo

This new tank looks great


----------



## jwarper

GCD said:


> Newly set up this past weekend with a "well" cycled sponge filter and some extra plants. 8+ Cherry's seem to be happy :wink: . 18 gallon, DIY light 36 watt spiral 6500K with Mylar reflector , no CO2 or fert schedule at this point.
> Thanks all for your info.
> Keep smiling GCD


GDC what is the substrate you use in that tank? Looks really nice!


----------



## GCD

> GDC what is the substrate you use in that tank? Looks really nice!


Thanks Jwarper, the substrate is Schultz aquatic plant soil (Lowe's). It was cheap.


----------



## esteroali

*10 G Shrimp Shack 1st try*

This is my first shrimp tank ever and first planted tank too.
Eco complete
PPS pro before shrimp.
Excel before shrimp and now if there is algae
Coralife 36w @6700
Photo period 2 + 6 hours/day
5 mutant neon tetras...one looks like a humpback salmon
2 otos that look like they never eat
30 original RCS that have doubled??in number
shrimp have been going about 6 weeks
the rest 5 months
thanks for looking


----------



## A Hill

GCD said:


> Newly set up this past weekend with a "well" cycled sponge filter and some extra plants. 8+ Cherry's seem to be happy :wink: . 18 gallon, DIY light 36 watt spiral 6500K with Mylar reflector , no CO2 or fert schedule at this point.
> Thanks all for your info.
> Keep smiling GCD


Nice wood! That will look good once the moss covers it a little, don't let it take over though!

-Andrew
PS. Is that the 18g long opposed to high? If so I love the dimensions, but the price is crazy....


----------



## GCD

18 high Andrew. What are the dimensions for the 18 long? I have not seen one.


----------



## GCD

Esteroali, nice set-up :wink: . I can't wait until mine fills in like that!


----------



## waterfaller1

Here is my 10 gal 
Aquaclear 30
2X 24 wt T-5 Nova Extreme
Eco Complete
Dosed w/ Excel, & Seachem products
CRS & Blue Pearl shrimp










4 gal finnex
13 wt PC
Eco complete & sand
Blue Tiger shrimp will be added this week


----------



## gabeszone247

Hello I just wanted to share my new Mosura tank. Its going to house 40 Black Mosura when the water is ready. Its been up and running for 2 weeks now.

90x45x45cm about 50gal
Nisso inverter light 32w x3
ADA C02 system with 5lb bottle
ADA Amazonia typeII
Eheim 2217


----------



## GCD

Got some new green and thought i would share. What do you think?


----------



## Ulli Bauer

Hi all,

here's my 12 litre Red Cherry tank.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## A Hill

Nice tanks everyone. Waterfaller thats a Lot of light over that tank! How do you like the T5s?



GCD said:


> 18 high Andrew. What are the dimensions for the 18 long? I have not seen one.


I think they're a newer tank for AGA If memory serves me correctly it was a 10g with another 6 or 12 inches on it. Just a little smaller than a 20L I think it was 12*12*24, but that would be 15... then again, 18 high is 3more inches than 15 High.

Its something like that maybe I'm mixing 18 and 15 up because of their similarities with the 10g footprint.

-Andrew


----------



## GCD

LOL Andrew, glad you could clear that up for me  ! Hey I am just glad to have an extra tank for the shrimps.

Andrew (not you... but me too :wink When I was growing up we were few (Andrew's) and now we are many...go figure??


----------



## waterfaller1

A Hill said:


> Nice tanks everyone. Waterfaller thats a Lot of light over that tank! How do you like the T5s?


I love them. I have them over the cubes also. Very easy on the eyes, and they run nice and cool, compared to PC's.


----------



## rekles75

Bump for a good thread.


----------



## fshfanatic

Nice tanks all!


----------



## Chucknorris

*Sulawesi Tank*

Set up and waiting for their arrival.

30gallon
Crappy lighting about to change
No Co2
No Ferts
Temp 82
ph 7.8-8

Amazon sword
hm
hc
fissiden


----------



## sea-horsea

waiting for the tank to cycle and going to have RCS..maybe start with 20 or so....i can't wait...


----------



## iek

Here's mine-12g:










Red Cherries, Hyphessobrycon amapaensis, Otos


----------



## waterfaller1

Great tanks everyone! Iek,welcome to The Planted Tank Forums.


----------



## gabeszone247

Just wanted to share an update picture of my new Mosura tank. I will have lots of shrimp tank picture soon, as I just bought a new shop to expand my shrimp business in Japan. Im going to have about 20 new 55gal and 20 20gal tanks.


----------



## deleted_user_16

wow, you breed a lot of shrimp, huh Gabe?


----------



## gabeszone247

I breed, buy, and trade shrimp. I have Black tigers, Blue tigers, Red tigers, Mosura of all type, Hinomaru Red and Black of all type, Blue bees, crayfish, and soon rare fish.


----------



## starsunmoon

*heres my 45 shrimp tank.*

45 gallon 
custom built stand and canopy, built by ~customdrumfinishes, ty
eco-complete substrate
few rocks, and 3 decor pcs, (been playing way too much with look, cant get satasfied with what i want it to look' like. LOL
moss hasent filled in yet, made moss side, and a pc of floor. 
heater, 
whisper 40-60 w/sponge on intake
I also use a power head thingy with a very high flow rate with sponge everynow and then to strengthen my swords.
florish does 2x week
in the process of making diy co2, have everything ready just need to put together, any help?? LOL 
I really cant name all my plants right now, I used to have lots of amazon swords, I have moved lots of them to guppy, and molly tanks. 
I have java moss, camboba,jungle vail,little dark green hairgrass?, light green plants I LOVE< need more, also looking for java fern lace,wendi>?anyone?
amazon mather plant with three runners
some others I have no idea...LOL. 
im trying to get the co2 so the plants wil take off in this tank 
I have over 80 red cherry shrimp, 
5 otos, 
3ivory briggs, and 3 spixes.
a ton of red ramshorn snails.


----------



## starsunmoon

if you look' the 2 last pics are really differant !!!! cant decide what to do ..
any suggestions with my plants?? pics would help ! lol


----------



## phanizzle

gabeszone247 said:


> I breed, buy, and trade shrimp. I have Black tigers, Blue tigers, Red tigers, Mosura of all type, Hinomaru Red and Black of all type, Blue bees, crayfish, and soon rare fish.


you sell all of these shrimps? or just some?

- Great looking tanks everyone!


----------



## gabeszone247

I won't sell all these shrimp to the U.S. because the market in Jaapan is a lot higher, but yes I do have all these shrimp and breed them, thats why I have to open a new shop too many shrimp. I just built some new tank tables today.


----------



## ~T~

My new shrimp setup.


----------



## A Hill

Everyone's looks great!

Gabe its great to hear its working out for you over there! Are you expecting to turn a profit in the short term? (this would be pretty much impossible over here:icon_roll )

~T~ is that a 12gallon?

-Andrew


----------



## ~T~

A Hill said:


> Everyone's looks great!
> 
> Gabe its great to hear its working out for you over there! Are you expecting to turn a profit in the short term? (this would be pretty much impossible over here:icon_roll )
> 
> ~T~ is that a 12gallon?
> 
> -Andrew


Not sure man think its about 10.


----------



## rekles75

Ok I finally got around to taking new pics Heres mines..........






























HC was just planted hopefully it will spread. :biggrin:


----------



## phanizzle

This is my 20gal long after switching out the substrate to Amazonia II.
Just did it today and can't wait to get it back and running. It's been sitting here for about 3weeks since ADG had problems with there shipment.









This is my temporary shrimp tank until my 20gal is cycled.


----------



## wlee

absinthe_fi said:


> hi
> 
> here are all my shrimp tanks...my 3 smaller tanks are still works in progress.
> 
> 18l - no shrimp inhabitants yet..just 3 cardinal tetras for cycling. this will be home to some grade s crs i will be getting (soon)
> 
> 
> 20l - as with the 18l, no shrimp inhabitants yet...will be home for my grade ss crs
> 
> 
> the 3 tanks in the kitchen - from l-r 13l, 20l, 18l. the 13l is home to 5 adult crs (probably b grade) and about 30+ babies
> 
> 
> here's a photo i took this evening of 2 crs shrimplets
> 
> 
> a photo of crs shrimplets from last week (they have grown a considerable amount!)
> 
> 
> 54l in the hallway (pretty bad photo - simple tank with just glosso and HC...the java moss and riccia are temporary). home to 6 amanos, 1 tiger


it is so pretty! good work there!


----------



## emmanuelchavez

BUMP! 

Still working on it... obviously.


----------



## A Hill

Here is a quick snap shot of my 10g from tonight. 

Added Japanese maple leaf litter and they love it.










Emmanuel that tank already puts mine to shame, and its got no water in it yet:icon_lol: 

-Andrew


----------



## customdrumfinishes

1 of my 29g community fish and shrimp tank. fluval 105, diy co2,daily ferts, diy spiral flourescent lights and hood, 2.5wpg. 8+ rainbow shrimp,10+minami shrimp, 1-2 ghost shrimp
1st pic tank
2nd pic prego minami, yes it had babys, lots of them lol
3rd pic blk/white spot rainbow shrimp, sometimes hes red to.


----------



## wayneside

very nice!


----------



## thewind

my 65g shrimp bucket.
20 ghost shrimp
20 red cherry juvies
16 crs
5 otos
1 cory cat
1 longfin bristlenose ..little guy mabe 2 in.
3 ivory mystery snails and a clutch hanging on the rim


----------



## emmanuelchavez

A Hill said:


> Emmanuel that tank already puts mine to shame, and its got no water in it yet:icon_lol:
> 
> -Andrew


 
 Thanks! It has water now, although, the driftwood is in another place, soaking... it's a floater. I think I'm going to start a journal!


----------



## jackh

Owen Stubbs said:


> Another pre-filter option: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html





Owen Stubbs said:


> I have it attached to a Penguin mini. Comes with several different diameter fittings. Since the price was so cheap, and shipping did not increase, I bought 2 at the same time just in case I ever wanted to set up a second tank, or needed a replacement for some reason.


i know this quote is old but is it possible to just buy the replacement sponge and stick it on the end of the inlet pipe on my penguin mini?


----------



## mahoro

all you have to do is buy a big piece of sponge and cut it to fit, what part of h town are you in? city pets has good price for a block of sponge, fish ranch did had some couple weeks ago as well...


----------



## jackh

i was just at city pets yesterday  but i forgot to look for a sponge. wheres fish ranch? never heard of that place.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mahoro said:


> all you have to do is buy a big piece of sponge and cut it to fit, what part of h town are you in? city pets has good price for a block of sponge, fish ranch did had some couple weeks ago as well...


I've never heard of city pets or fish ranch. Where are they? I'm always looking for new places!


----------



## hurley0816

not the best tank ever but it works

specs:
10 gallon 
2 10w cfs
rapids mini filter
hob 5-15 aquatech

plants:
hornwort
peacock moss
moneywort
micro sword
wisteria
anubia
crypticorne
tank has rcs, 3 neon tetras, 2 cories, 1 green lace shrimp and an albino chocalate pleco( i have a friend who will take him when he gets bigger)


----------



## jackh

emmanuelchavez said:


> I've never heard of city pets or fish ranch. Where are they? I'm always looking for new places!


city pets is on beechnut. take beltway 8 south, exit beechnut, go under freeway and its like one block down on your right. idk about fish ranch


----------



## rrogan

Here's my 29g setup. It's got just RCS, 3 otos and a BN pleco in there for now. I'll probably add some cardinal or rummynose tetras eventually. Some CRS too. The tank has a bunch of scratches but it was free. I may buy a new tank and just kind of transfer it over eventually.

Specs:
29g
eco-complete
eheim 2217
2x55w AH supply light
pressurized co2
EI dosing








.


----------



## xiaxia

wow...amazing tanks you guys ~
i had one until i put fish in there 
hopefully i'll get another tank :]


----------



## mahoro

fish ranch is by 59 near bellaire, right behind the shell stations...


----------



## waterfaller1

Update pics~
4 Gal Finnex~ Blue tigers 









10" cube on right~RCS









20 gal long~CRS, blue pearl, green lace, amano








Green Lace


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mahoro said:


> fish ranch is by 59 near bellaire, right behind the shell stations...


Isn't that the fish gallery? 59 and Kirby. Right by a shell station and behind a bennigans. I go there all the time. It's my favorite LFS.


----------



## xiaxia

emmanuelchavez said:


> Isn't that the fish gallery? 59 and Kirby. Right by a shell station and behind a bennigans. I go there all the time. It's my favorite LFS.


59 and bellaire is fish ranch and 59 and kirby is fish gallery.
wow didn't know there was so many houstonians...
waterfaller i like your bonsai tree  and love your tanks :]


----------



## Tex Gal

So neat to see all these tanks - and no two are the same. SO cool!!

Heres my 10g. Cherries and CRS (new to the neighborhood ). Trying to get the UG to take.... 3rd try :icon_eek: Back center plant Ludwigia Guinea trying to fill in too! 








Neighborhood residents
















Pygmy rasboras








RCS babies everywhere


----------



## donkey

My Shrimp tank

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CCwlRQ_UKvE


----------



## customdrumfinishes

donkey said:


> My Shrimp tank
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CCwlRQ_UKvE


 

Ill have to say this is the strangest thing ive ever seen on here lmao.


----------



## donkey

customdrumfinishes said:


> Ill have to say this is the strangest thing ive ever seen on here lmao.



Thank you


----------



## lauraleellbp

x2 :icon_eek: 

Shrimp Nazis?


----------



## newlyearthbound

omfg... hahahaahahha. that is one of the best videos ever. but poor poor shrimpy. I was hoping that he had lazer eyes and won the day, but no luck... just like evil hitler to win.


----------



## donkey

newlyearthbound said:


> omfg... hahahaahahha. that is one of the best videos ever. but poor poor shrimpy. I was hoping that he had lazer eyes and won the day, but no luck... just like evil hitler to win.



Its not over yet. at the end it says TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## kagebunshin

Hey guys! Here is my shrimp tank. 

Equipment:
-1.5 gallon Glass Cube with back spray painted black
-Red Sea Deco Art Filter
-26 watt desklamp

Flora:
-Cryptocoryne sp.
- Small Amazon Sword (will be replanted when it becomes monstrous)
-Anubias Nana
- Java Moss
-Vallisneria 
-Java Fern

Fauna:
-7 red cherry shrimp
-a bunch of copepods

Fertilizers:
-under dose (5-6 drops) of Flourish Excel every other day.


----------



## kagebunshin

OH, and here is a video I made last week.... Before i rescaped my cube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtZCAJ3aiq4


----------



## jackh

ya what was up with the german shrimp vid?


----------



## donkey

Shrimpys Heavy Ball part 2
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YX1DMUyH3v8


UPDATE
Hi guys. i have just found another site to put the videos on . it has much better quality than YouTube. the only conditions are that you have to turn your sound up till your ears bleed. ok they never said that . i did  

Shrimpys ball part 1
http://www.vimeo.com/1318929


Shrimpys ball part 2
http://www.vimeo.com/1319115


----------



## thief

Donkey that first one is halarious. hehe. I just finish your second one. good music too but Why did shrimpy die.:icon_cry:


----------



## donkey

What makes you think hes dead :icon_wink 
at the end it says TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## donkey

new links


----------



## kittytango

Will be a cherry shrimp tank.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

bump  
I've got nothing new to report yet... maybe in a few months


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm pretty proud of my latest completed tank so thought I'd dig up this thread and show it off here (plus I'd like to see some more of other peoples' tanks!)


----------



## jphan

well heres mine
10 gallon cherry shrimp tank
x number of cherries
3 otocinclus
1 amano shrimp i can't catch
x number of hitchhiker snails
tank runs on 2 13watt cfl bulbs for 6 hours a day


----------



## waterfaller1

4.3 gal
HOB Finnex filter
50 wt stealth heater
T-5 lighting- 48 wts
Sand & gravel substrate, over potting soil
RO water
Excel & Tropica, N,P,&K
RCS & tiger shrimp
Zebra nerite & clithon corona
moss
rotala indica
didiplis diandra
DHG
HC
mini pellia
nana petite
red wendtii
tennelus
marimo
potamogeton gayi


----------



## AquaVu

So many nice tanks. Such inspirations. Thanks all for posting


----------



## AndrewH

AndrewH said:


> I guess I'll add my Red Cherry Shrimp tank...
> Specs:
> 48"L x 12.25"W x 13"H (33 gallons - same foot print as a 55, but shorter)
> Rena XP1
> Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater 200 Watt - 1/2 inch
> Not sure about lighting (Currently - Single T5HO in pic #2 below)
> Pressurized CO2


Wow, I completely forgot to update on this thread







.


































_-Soil Master Select substrate
-Duel 48" 54W T5HO (10,000 K & 6,000 K) @ 12 hours per day
-Rena XP1
-200W Hydor ETH In-Line Heater
-Custom built automatic water changing system

-10 Rummy-nose Tetras
-10 Neon Tetras
-2 Otos
-2 BN plecos
-*Lots of shrimp*

-ambulia
-chain sword
-hygro poly
-giant hygro
-red temple
-red tiger lotus
-pond penny
-java fern
-rubin sword
-hemianthus callitrichoides
-glosso
-cabomba_


----------



## Birds'nBunny

Wow, this is such a great thread!!
This is my 10 gallon Cherry tank + one lonely Amano we nicknamed Mr. Big, because he looks huge compared to the little RCS : )







I took this picture about six weeks ago, right after I got a starter set of 15 shrimps. They really do breed like crazy. There are already shrimplets everywhere.
The picture isn't the best, but it does capture the desert oasis/tropical island look this tank has. Most of my cherries aren't that brightly colored, I think because of the sand substrate. I wish I'd known when I was setting up the tank, that a darker substrate would bring out their colors. Other than that, I'm really happy with the way it looks, and the shrimp seem to love it too. 
Do you like my ultra-custom filter attachment?


----------



## skratikans

wow, nice 33gal tank...I love the layout! you have any updates on that tank? do you have a link to where you can make an automatic wc system?


----------



## Clare12345

bsmith782 said:


> heres my shrimps diggs.
> 
> ada mini-m


Hi bsmith782, what is the plant here growing on the log??? They are growing on me, I need to get one.


----------



## waterfaller1

Update on the Shrimp Swamp
new Archaea 27 watt 10K fixture from AFA
RCS/Tigers just added


----------



## Clare12345

Also question to Gabe:
What light wattage do you use, and what is the watt per gallon ratio? I'm using medium lighting on my shrimp tank but I want a little higher light. 
Thank you!


----------



## fishbguy1

new pics as of tonight. 

6 gallon nano cube. Val. nana in the back left, wendtii in the back right. java fern on teh wood. Moss ball and anubia nana "petite bed in the front.

Home to mostly cherry shrimp, but also Tiger Shrimp, Boraras merah, zebra nerites, and numerous pond snails.

FTS:









petite bed with my hand as a size reference:









Shrimps:


----------



## waterfaller1

Time for updates!:smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Mine hasn't changed much. I need to thin out the Crypts, trim and replant some of the Hygro that's gotten leggy from light being blocked, and re-do the front:










What about yours, Carole?


----------



## waterfaller1

My tank above is now a sw nano. Thai is in the finnex{and the plants just will not grow..can't figure that one out} and then I have a 15 gal thread algae tank.:icon_mrgr I put both my 20 gal's together into the 15. Found a good home for some fish, and have a bunch of amanos. I added some really red low grade CRS, and there are a few cherries, and a couple cbs. It seems once I stopped worrying about keeping shrimp and fussing over them, they began to thrive!


----------



## VadimShevchuk

10 gallon
aqua tech 5-15 filter
15w light
anubias and java fern
No shrimp in the 10 gallon yet, since im Still looking to get some. =/


----------



## AndrewH

skratikans said:


> wow, nice 33gal tank...I love the layout! you have any updates on that tank? do you have a link to where you can make an automatic wc system?


Dang, 1 year later I get back to ya... been a busy year!!!

Thank you very much. I actually sold the tank recently. Had to move and could not take it with me.

The last picture I posted was one of the latest, but I have in the works a 40-45 long (same footprint as the 33 gallon only a couple inches taller) shrimp only tank and will house shrimp in my 90 gallon room divider and 300 gallon community tanks. I'll update this thread once I have the other shrimp tanks up and running.

Automatic WC System
enjoy


----------



## VadimShevchuk

10 gallon switched to white cloud minnow tank.


----------



## FORREST3320

5.5 tank cfl light

(rise thread rise come back from the dead)


----------



## CookieM

12 gallon


4 gallon


4 gallon


Fluval Spec V - Undecided


----------



## Big O

*one of mine*

2 pic's of one
3.5 rimless Aquatop


----------



## the.koi.maiden

I've just recently gotten into shrimp, and I'm loving them! I looked through the entire thread trying to get ideas for my forthcoming shrimp tank. 

My current red cherries are in a community tank that will soon be stocked with gourami and tetra, so that's why I'm making a separate 10 gal for my shrimp colony. Currently there are just kuhli loaches and one farlowella in the community tank. 









Plants: Water sprite (floating), Anubias, Java Fern, Dwarf sagittaria, Pygmy chain sword, Rotala, and Undulated crypt. Since I took this picture I've also added java moss and subwassertang to the large driftwood. 
Lighting: single T8 6500k 24" bulb
Ferts: Comprehensive once weekly + fish poop









One of my females. This was taken the day after they were introduced. She's now berried. 









My farlowella and some of my males in the background.

Some of these pictures show an uncovered intake, but that's now been taken care of with a small sponge. I've been furiously reading threads around here and am eager to become an invert-keeper as well as a fishkeeper! :icon_bigg


----------



## NWA-Planted

My home built 5 gallon, anubis, moss and Java Fern, filtration is a built in system and a tiny internal filter/power head for circulation Ray led lighting

Pfr and red crystals 


























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicca27

i like the short tanks like that. what are you using for substrate nwa-planted


----------



## NWA-Planted

It was a fun build in hindsight should have at least gone 8 inches high lol.

Just black diamond, i may reset it and do ADA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saxtonhill

bump

Hope to see some more shrimp tanks and setups


----------



## pbScapes

My first shrimp tank.
5.5g 
hob filter + homemade sponge filter
35-40 RCS
Flora-Max (midnight) w/ a few river rocks & a little driftwood.
Marimo moss flattened out as carpet
Amazon sword, crypt wendtii green, crypt balansae, java fern, water sprite (1 clump planted several rooted cuttings floating)
Dosing api liquid co2 (1/4 dose 2 or so times weekly) & flourish (1/4 dose once weekly).
Loving the shrimp (kinda wishing I would've gone with yellow or pumpkin neos, though - just for something a little different).


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Yes i just went thru all 24 pages lol.

Great thread
*bump*

Lets see some shrimp porn


----------



## damouzer

Nice thread.

My current 11g. 20~ CRS, 2 amanos and 2 Otos. With Ecco pro external filter and DIY 6x XM-L led lighting. Busy making a new 25g cube/stand:









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=31114&title=30l_shrimp_tank_cropc.png

CRS Shrimps in action: 




Tank and stand in progress:


----------



## Kaew

jar


----------



## CookieM

Kaew said:


> View attachment 178585
> jar


PFR and Yellow together a disaster for bad gene offspring. Unless you wanted it that way.


----------



## Kaew

I don't mind it.


----------



## Jessicafish

I like the contast of yellow and red! I'm deciding if I want yellow or red in my first shrimp only tank!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I like the rainbow tank you have there kaew.


----------



## desireenfh

iPhone 4s pic ftw!

Just gonna add this...even though the thread is old.
A 15g long with about 60-70 RCS. This was right before I trimmed the HC and added a betta who promptly ate most of the inhabitants. :/ He was removed to his own tank and the RCS are now rebuilding their population. I have several juvies with saddles so let's hope I see moar babbies soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuthatch

That's a very lush looking tank you've got there. Very pretty. 

And I just went through all the pages myself- maybe others will add their tanks now?
Please....


----------



## blue-sun

I just recently set my old 15G up as a shrimp tank. Currently have only 1 shrimp in there though, going to be picking up more soon.

We have 4.5 yr old twins that love Spongebob, they wanted some fun decorations in the tanks, so put them in there for them.


----------



## kbomb

-2 gallon discontinued fluval tank
-Using sponges only for filtration
-Eco-complete soil with black sand to lock in the ground up flourish tabs
-6 cherry shrimp one male 5 females and one oto
- a developing lawn of hairgrass and babies tear and then a few blades of 
Pygmy chain sword

At the moment I have one female with eggs developing. They will be hatching soon!!!


----------



## Rodan76

Here's my tank that i keep at work. i have another spec iii at home with rcs, and i just set up a spec v last night, which i am pretty pumped about.


----------



## eozen81

This is my Sulawesi tank in which I have been keeping Cardinal Shrimps and Poso Rabbit snails.










*A close up to my Cardinal*


----------



## TheAnswerIs42

*My obsession*

Fauna-
12 Pygmy Cories
14 Celestial Pearl Danios
4 Glass Catfish
1 Oto
2 Nerites
~ 30 RCS with about 5 well berried 
3 Amano shrimp

Flora-
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' 
Didiplis diandra 
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini' 
Blyxa japonica 
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' 
Fissidens fontanus (moss)
Staurogens repens


Equipment/Hardware- (almost same as TurtleBoy)
12g Fluval Edge
HOB filter - sponge on intake, no carbon 
Stock LED lights - 12 Watts
DIY LED light bar - 14 Watts
Magnetic Algae Scraper

Substrate/Hardscape-
Eco complete with ADA Africana Power cap
Rocks and driftwood for hardscape

Maintenance Additives-
Weekly 30% water change
Dose with full line of Seachem AquaVitro
0.3 ml Excel daily

Food-
Bloodworms
BBS
Brine shrimp
New Life Spectrum sinking micro pellets
Nutrifin max floating pellets


----------



## raym

Very beautiful tanks! Gives me something to aspire to.


----------



## dulcelife

*Fluval Spec V to hold Fire Reds*

My stock Fluval Spec V. Tetras will be moving out, fire red cherries will be moving later this week upon delivery. Hoping they are fires.


----------



## reefcorgi




----------



## CookieM

I know mine is not a full shrimp tank but...


----------



## xenxes

Two fairly recent start / restarts this year 

















9g: 
- 16x mischling CRS/CBS (3 sources)
- 10x hybrid BKK x Super Tiger
- 10x hybrid Snow White x Aura Blue (c. serrata)
- 5x shadow BKK
- 2x royal OEBT

















90g:
- 20-30x Red PFRs / "Bloody Mary"
- 12x Orange "Sakura Fire"
- 12x Blue "Sea Sky" (Dream Blue / Carbon Rili)
- 12x Yellow "Golden Back"
- 10x OEBTs
- 10x CRS
- 11x Blue Bees (Paracaridina)
- 12x Hybrid Snow White x. Aura Blues
(I know I'm making expensive brown shrimp with the neos )


----------



## knuggs

Nice Xenxes!


----------



## Greenpepper




----------



## Yukiharu

Still growing it out, but I think my tank is coming along fairly well.
The subwassertang apparently decided it is now a carpet plant.


----------



## CookieM

Update:

Moss is slowly taking over the rock.


----------



## capt.dru

Here is my 7.5g blue velvet shrimp tank.


----------



## LeKing

Still growing out, 3 weeks old, planning on attempting crystal reds. I have had luck with red cherries in another tank.


----------



## Samonac

These tanks are so mossy !
Mine seems bare in comparaison... 
I hope there will be enough biofilm for the new RCS that are on their way ! (Discovered my first berried last night.)


----------

